# Bringing up a baby in Malaysia



## rb2000 (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience of bringing up a baby in Malaysia (KL)?

We might be coming out with a three month old baby and wanted to know what medical care was like, and whether everything we would require is readily available there - such as formula milk, nappies/diapers, bottles, etc.?

Also, is there the same type of rigour when it comes to babies in car seats when travelling, etc.?

Many thanks!


----------



## sugarcan3 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Milk Powder*

Hi, you can get more information at meadjohnson website. It provide a lot of expert information that might helpful for you all.


----------

